# Feel like I'm losing myself inside



## bigshowrocky (Jun 13, 2014)

Does anyone else feel like they are detached from their own thoughts and mind? Like I can't seem to get connected again. I feel like I'm going crazy but then I get told its just a feeling and that's why I'm not going crazy. I feel so lost


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

yes. im there right now. i dont understand this is only a feeling because it feels my whole life is gone


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

Sounds like blank mind to me


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

I have blank mind. can't hear my thoughts. No internal voice. I think my dp/dr isn't related to my thinking because even if im engaged in something, I still feel so detached..


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

Yes.. And it's horrible. I can't think.. Talk face to face..words aren't comming.. I don't feel tired (never) My life is not normal anymore.. And the most horrible thing is my memory. I think I have dementia... Ugh!


----------



## JayB (Apr 6, 2015)

I am detached from my thoughts. And I don't have a ''blank mind''. All the racing thoughts just don't seem like coming from me. Most of my thinking is about... thinking it self. The more it goes the more I feel like ''fading'' inside myself. Thinking does't make sense anymore and i'm totally bewildered by my consciousness.


----------



## bigshowrocky (Jun 13, 2014)

How do you guys cope when its at its worst? I just tend to withdraw from life and try to sleep as much as possible. I think diversion is the key but how do you divert your thoughts when you feel so disconnected?


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

This is so true. This is what brings most of suffering. You feel detached to yourself. You dont seem to control yourself anymore and just random things happening. Things you dont want. Then confused in your head. Feeling anxious. Terrified. Panicky. Hopeless. Confused


----------



## bigshowrocky (Jun 13, 2014)

Its so horrible isn't it.....sometimes you spent so long feeling detached, that you forget what normal life is meant to be like and even start questioning that also....I think diversion is the key somehow.


----------



## Johqnnq (Mar 14, 2018)

Yeah. It is. Its so tricky thing. Sometimes things go so bad that you start to live in your own little world. Which is empty and pointless. Then you dont even try to understand and you forget more and more.


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

Weirdest thing is I don't feel anxiety at all. And no stress. I feel nothing. Like all of that is gone too.. 
While I was an anxious person all my life.

Wtf. Is. Going.on. (and my mind doesn't even care most of the time, is this because I constantly forget I have this or because of my detachment ?)


----------

